# good light for freshwater nanos?



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey

I am looking to get up a cube tank that I got from AI, its going to be a moss tank.

What is a good light to use?

I was originally thinking of using AI's small pro clip light, but after asking repeatedly over the last 2 months, the answer I always get is "it will be in stock in 10 days". So I am beginning to think they are not going to have it back in stock for a long time.

oh, I should also add, I am not planning to CO2 inject or anything high tech. The stock will be cherries and amanos.

Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*lamp*

how about one of the desk lights with a 6500 cfl bulb ,u know the type of light that u can swing around to see what u are doing ,how big is the cube tank 
fluval also has one of the clip lights not sure if its strong enough i think it has leds


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ok this is going to show my lack of knowledge on the subject, but what does 6500 cfl bulb mean?...I was actually thinking of getting a clip on desk lamp..but the idea of shopping for a bulb confuses me.

The tank is a 12" by 12" by 12" cube.

I was also thinking of the fluval, which looks pretty sleek and modern-esk, but I have read that people are having a lot of problems with that light.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Here is the set-up that I am using on my 20 Gallon long

There are three 13w CFLs










6500k refers to the colour temperature of the bulb. Most bulbs are 3000k, which has a slight yellow hue. 6500K ones have a more blue-ish tone which is better for plants. The optimal growth colour temperature goes from 6500 to 10000k imo


----------



## freddymp (Jan 15, 2010)

I am using Philips PL (the twin tube). There is usually color temperature information on the packaging (2700K, 3000K, 4100K, 5000K, 6500K) on the packaging, or on the bulb itself (827 = 2700, 830 = 3000K, 841..., 850..., 865...).

There are slight variations in the actual output spectrum from manufacturer to manufacturer.

ThaChingster, what brand CFL do you use?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Cool, thanks guys.

Where do you get these bulbs? as for the lamps, would any desk lamp that can handle 13w work?


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Hitch said:


> Cool, thanks guys.
> 
> Where do you get these bulbs? as for the lamps, would any desk lamp that can handle 13w work?


I got mine at home depot, I think they were 4 for for $14. And yes, any desk lamp that can handle normal CFLs can handle 6500k ones.

@freddymp, my bulbs are all philips


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Pretty sure I got a 6500k but I am not sure. It's a cf mini at 9 watts on my jar  I picked up a desk lamp as well.


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

I recommand a reptile lamp and reptile lamp stand. looks pretty cool and you can fit up to a 60watt light or a simple 23watt would do. the lamp cover is very reflective. its $19 for the lamp fixture but i dont know how much is the stand.

Heres a link to show you what it looks like:
http://reptileisland.com/zoomedreptilampstand.aspx


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

oh, I see. thanks for the explanation.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

for cfl bulbs you would need to watch for the lumens as well. why dont you use the fluval 13w flouresent? you can get it at AI for $40 bucks and works like a charm. i use it on my 5 gallon and grows hairgrass, glossos, and red plants.
-good luck


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

default said:


> for cfl bulbs you would need to watch for the lumens as well. why dont you use the fluval 13w flouresent? you can get it at AI for $40 bucks and works like a charm. i use it on my 5 gallon and grows hairgrass, glossos, and red plants.
> -good luck


I respectfully disagree, as long as the bulb is the correct colour temperature and wattage, i'm sure it'll work just fine for Hitch's purpose. I just do not believe that people need to spend that much money on a light; it's 2/3 the price of the tank! A simple desk lamp + bulb can cost as little as $5 depending on the supplies you already have. as well, finding replacement bulbs for that fluval light can be a pain in the rear, CFLs are found in many stores.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

im sure you can get lights for cheap, and of course cfl bulbs are available in hardware stores, but there are many people arguing about the effectiveness of cfl bulbs because of their lumens and not just the temp. but 40 bucks for a lamp and a bulb that last almost a year long without issues is not that much to pay. i've seen 6500k replacement bulbs at almost every petstore. even pjs has it for 14 bulbs, and you know how ridiculous their prices are. lowes also carries 13w replacements that fit in the lamp. and if hitch wants to have something that looks better IMO then a table lamp for his planted tank i dont think spending a few more bucks for something actually intended for aquariums be a very big issue. if you see the replector its noticably much better then a standard table lamp ive seen at walmart for 15 bucks+ the bulb cost its not that far off from the fluval lamp.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

default said:


> im sure you can get lights for cheap, and of course cfl bulbs are available in hardware stores, but there are many people arguing about the effectiveness of cfl bulbs because of their lumens and not just the temp. but 40 bucks for a lamp and a bulb that last almost a year long without issues is not that much to pay. i've seen 6500k replacement bulbs at almost every petstore. even pjs has it for 14 bulbs, and you know how ridiculous their prices are. lowes also carries 13w replacements that fit in the lamp. and if hitch wants to have something that looks better IMO then a table lamp for his planted tank i dont think spending a few more bucks for something actually intended for aquariums be a very big issue. if you see the replector its noticably much better then a standard table lamp ive seen at walmart for 15 bucks+ the bulb cost its not that far off from the fluval lamp.


Well i have been using these particular ones to grow great glosso, vals, dwarf pygmy chain swords, and dwarf hair grass. Maybe I'm lucky, who knows. But there is a return policy on these things  so i guess OP should try out CFLs for a week and a half, return it if he's not satisfied and get the Fluval one from AI. problem solved


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

ThaChingster said:


> Well i have been using these particular ones to grow great glosso, vals, dwarf pygmy chain swords, and dwarf hair grass. Maybe I'm lucky, who knows. But there is a return policy on these things  so i guess OP should try out CFLs for a week and a half, return it if he's not satisfied and get the Fluval one from AI. problem solved


thats good. and yea he could try using and returning if anything lol. just best of luck hitch on whatever you choose!
-lin


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks guys. The fluval 13w was originally my plan A, but I had to rethink after reading many concerning reviews about the quality of the bulbs and light fixtures.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

I have a cfl 9 watt soft white from dollarama in a canopy over a 10 gallon tank. The moss and pelia are growing great and the CRS in the tank are breeding.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

cool, thanks Charlie


----------

